

ELPA - a package manager for emacs - j_baker
http://tromey.com/elpa/

======
dimitar
Where can I find a list of the packages in the repository?

~~~
falava
Sadly installing it in emacs and typing M-x package-list-packages

~~~
dimitar
Thanks. Could be really great if someone posted in pastebin or whatever the
output of that command.

~~~
falava
At your request:

<http://pastebin.com/m2c5eaf93>

------
makmanalp
In my experience, things that get behemoth-sized tend to grow package
managers, like eclipse.

~~~
j_baker
I don't so much think it's the size as it is the extensibility. Managing
plugins can be a pain. I mean, say what you will about emacs, but what other
editor has plugins to play chess, check your email, as well as chat on IRC or
jabber?

